# Free Flash Slideshow Maker without Ads



## sgdesign (Oct 13, 2008)

Does *anyone *know of a flash slideshow maker that is online, free, easy to use and does not have any ads?


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

You could always just download a free trial of Adobe Flash from adobe.com and make one yourself 

OR you can check hotscripts.com and see if they have any


----------



## sgdesign (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks so much. I will make sure I download one of these trials.


----------

